# Hello from a hobbyist



## SkyPirate (Aug 25, 2021)

Hello,
There is some really impressive talent and expertise on this forum.

I'm more of a hobbyist. Not a tremendous amount of talent. Acquiring gear to use now and in retirement and ended up getting a lot more than I originally intended.
I had a lot of last century MIDI gear, OSC Deck II, a poor man's alternative to Protools, OSC Metro, Opcode Vision?, Sound Designer II and some form of Protools lite. Took a Rip Van Winkle break for 20 years.
Spent about a year coming to terms with most of my old equipment being obsolete.
Other than saying good-bye to the the old gear, I'm loving the new virtual instruments alternatives with a few exceptions.
There's something I miss about the simplicity of old drum machines. Maybe selective memory? Having to clean the button contacts routinely on an Alesis HR-16 wasn't exactly my idea of fun.

During the 90's I felt like I got burned by all the copy protection software. The fear of losing an install just stressed me out.
Likewise there was a operating system, software upgrade 'cause and effect' ratchet that was also frustrating.
That experience has stayed with me and a key factor in any software decisions is not being dependent on any kind of third party 'key' or player dependency.

Still trying to get comfortable with the ITB environment, Logic Pro X. A bit intimidated by it.

In late 2019, something clicked that removed sort of a lifetime writer's block and I'm writing better music, minus lyrics, that I'm really happy with. Beatles, XTC inspired material. A good friend and musician asks, "What's the point at our age?" and for me, it's about experiencing the creative process.
SkyPirate


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 25, 2021)

SkyPirate said:


> Hello,
> . . . I'm more of a hobbyist. Not a tremendous amount of talent. Acquiring gear to use now and in retirement and *ended up getting a lot more than I originally intended.
> *
> (Many [most?] of us can directly relate to that)
> ...


From one plugin hobbyist to another, welcome to the forum. You'll have fun and garner a LOT of knowledge in the process.
Best from Florida


----------



## BassClef (Aug 25, 2021)

Hello, and welcome to the forum from yet another hobbyist (many here) now retired and coming to you from deep in southern Texas... San Antone!


----------



## wahey73 (Aug 25, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from Italy. You'll learn a lot being here real quick. Enjoy your journey and the creative process


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 25, 2021)

Dutch hobbyist says hi!


----------

